# Good Jerry Treats



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

What kind of Jerky treats do you guys feed? I've been looking for a good Jerky that I can trust to give to my dogs.


----------



## Celt (Dec 27, 2010)

I make my own. It's cheaper and more "comfortable" for me to do them myself.


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

Well that does sound like a good idea. Just in the oven right?


----------



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

I only use The Honest Kitchens.


----------



## Celt (Dec 27, 2010)

I use an ancient dehydrator to make mine but have heard that jerky can be made in the oven. You just have to be more watchful. Instead of set it and forget it.


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

Ahhhh. Yeah I'm not really that patient. Hahaha.


----------



## Celt (Dec 27, 2010)

Patiences isn't one of my virtue most of the time which is why I have the dehydrator. I set it up at night, go to bed, turn it off in the morning, then bag the lot up in the evening.


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

make sure the jerky treats you buy adon't come from China.


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Sep 10, 2009)

I've been wanting to get a dehydrator to do chicken jerky and sweet potato flips, maybe if I can find one for cheap on craigslist...
In the mean time the only chews they get are CET dental chews, because they are bathed completely in enzymes and are completely digestible (so says my vet).


----------



## Georgiapeach (Jan 24, 2011)

I found this how to on You Tube - very easy! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ePg8-ExchUs


----------



## leaveittoweaver (Nov 15, 2013)

True Chews, Simply Natural, Earth Animal and Smokehouse


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

doggiedad said:


> make sure the jerky treats you buy adon't come from China.


Yeah I definitely would stay away from that.


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

Shamrockmommy: i take a sweet potato and slice it so i have round/oval shape peices (1/4 " thick). i lay the sliced potatos on a
sheet pan with parchment paper. i set the oven at 140 degrees. i let them cook 7 to 9 hours. when they're done i lay them on a plate or place them
in bowl. do not cover the plate or bowl. i give him a slice or 2 as a treat.


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

doggiedad said:


> Shamrockmommy: i take a sweet potato and slice it so i have round/oval shape peices (1/4 " thick). i lay the sliced potatos on a
> sheet pan with parchment paper. i set the oven at 140 degrees. i let them cook 7 to 9 hours. when they're done i lay them on a plate or place them
> in bowl. do not cover the plate or bowl. i give him a slice or 2 as a treat.



Oh wow. Very nice! That sounds great!


----------

